# GET SHORTY 4-4/4-5 report



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Gave it the ole try this last weekend despite weather looking bad to worse. Arrived Thursday night and opted for Cobia Friday and got out the pass after fog lifted . Worked east to PC pier and back fighting the clouds and roan and glare all day. Saw one 25-30 pound fish that seems hungry but no hook up after several follows. That was it for one whole day but at least we saw 1 :thumbup:

Saturday we decided to head offshore and check out the deep dropping. We cruised out in heavy seas, wind and rain which stayed with us all day breaking for only 5-10 min at a time after each hour long deluge . We made the best of it and caught a nice haul of tiles, yellow edge, snowy, barrelfish,longtail sea bass and white snapper. We toughed it out till 4 pm and cruised back in making the pass at 6:30 and glad to be in the bay as it was a long day.

On a side note : the water was purple out 50 miles and we hooked two wahoo high speed trolling only to loose both after long runs. Can't wait to head back down in a few days for another try at those Cobia :thumbsup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the report! nice barrels.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fishies Mike


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang you guys are hard core! Great report and pics!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

You wanted it bad and went and got em.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Good to hear about the water. Nice catch. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys are animals to tough those conditions out. Fishing in the Rain, in April, in shorts. TOUGH! Way to make it happen. Congrats guys.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang, that's some nice fish, glad you made it back to port!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies:thumbsup:


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul, are those glo-in-the dark skirts?


Frydaddy


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

frydaddy said:


> Nice haul, are those glo-in-the dark skirts?
> 
> 
> Frydaddy


They are Boone hoochie skirts I bought at SAMS , don't think these glow but if your bait falls off I think the fish will eat the skirts :thumbsup:


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

The glow skirts work great for just that reason. They are also great for longtails and rosies. The glow beads are also good to have on every deep drop hook. On sunny days it only takes about 30 seconds to recharge them in the sun laying on the deck. The glow hook protectors don't hurt either.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I know nothing about deep drop fish. what are those 3 in the first picture ? They look like overgrown piranahs


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Mike, glad to see your post as I have been wondering what's up with your new boat. Looks like you guys had a good time. Looking forward to seeing you out in the blue this season

Robert


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice haul. The young angler looks like he had a blast


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

jcasey said:


> I know nothing about deep drop fish. what are those 3 in the first picture ? They look like overgrown piranahs


The three fish in the first pic's are barrelfish. Good eating and they fight like a devil all the way up from the bottom. Normally caught in as shallow as 450' and they are very slimmy. We try and not let them hit the deck because of the slim. The barrelfish along with the cuba dogfish (green eye shark) are two of the few fish that once released will swim back to the bottom.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Mike, glad to see your post as I have been wondering what's up with your new boat. Looks like you guys had a good time. Looking forward to seeing you out in the blue this season
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert 

Yea we got her home a month or so ago and have run a few trips : 

Look forward to seeing you at the Marina and on the water : your boats looking itchy to fish


----------

